# new powerbelt areolite bullets



## blue fox 1 (Jun 10, 2008)

ok so i was just wondering if anyone has shot these new areolite bullets from powerbelt? i shoot 270 grain platniums now, but i always use a 100 grain charge. i c that the new areolites are designed for 100 grain charges and i wanted to get some feedback b4 i go and purchase and shoot these.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The reason they are designed for a 100 gr charge is that to reduce the weight of the full bore diameter bullet they increased the hollow point considerably. 

If you push them too fast you risk a fragmenting bullet, especially on a bone hit, thus the 100 gr load recommendation.

They look pretty and I'm sure they will kill a deer just fine if you do your job and put it where it should be.


I would still prefer a Barnes Expander all copper bullet or the Hornady SST/Shockwave, but they would require using sabots. They are .45 cal bullets. The Areolite is a .50 cal bullet. For a .50 cal diameter bullet to only weigh 250 grains it must have a pretty big hollow point.

Good luck


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I am not a big fan of Powerbelt bullets. Although they load very easy and are very accurate they are copper plated. As such, under high velocities the copper plating separates from the lead and the lead fragments on impact. I have harvested a couple of deer using Powerbelt bullets and each time found the copper jacket separated and just below the hide of the deer, and the lead bullet in several pieces inside the deer cavity. 

I prefer (as lundy said) a solid copper OR a bonded bullet. These types of bullets will not separate on impact.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont think i would want a bullet that might brake up on impact. i would much rather have something that is going to expand and pass through the deer giving off as much energy as possable.

i have been using the cva slick loads with 150 grns of 777 the last 3 yrs. all three deer i shot had complete pass throughs and an exit hole you wouldnt believe. i love the way the slick loads load in my gun and the damage they did to the deer. the deer i shot last year ran about 15 yrds and stopped and i watched him start doing the 2 step then went down. the deer i shot the year before didnt take a step. he dropped right in his tracks. the one 3 yrs ago did manage to run about 40 yrds, but there was a blood trail a blind man could follow.

the only bad thing for me now is they dont make them anymore. so i,ve got to find another bullit that loads good and has the knockdown power to put them down quick. so im looking at the hornady sst loads with the low drag sabots. i havent shot any of them yet, but i have bought them for when i run out of the cva slick loads. good luck with whatever you decide to use.
sherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

call me old fashion, but i get the best accuracy out of a plain old round ball and patch. power belts not so accurate to me.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> call me old fashion.


Tom......you are old fashioned


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have used powerbelts with success. I recently switched to .429 cal jacketed 240 gr hollow points in sabots. Accuracy is good with a 100 grain charge of 777 pellets. Trajectory is a little flatter leading me to believe they are a touch faster than my old load. They seem to penetrate well in the media i have shot them into (doubled jello recipe in gallon jugs, and wet newsprint in cardboard boxes). Bullets seem to hold together well enough. Hopefully I will have real evidence to share after gun season or muzzleloader season.


----------

